# Hungry Hungry Shark



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Found this video on YouTube.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

crazy


----------



## richm0nd (Apr 17, 2013)

yea im always worried about sharks tryin to get my fish when spearing


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Put the fish on a stinger + lift bag and send them to the surface.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Dragsmoker - do you have the original link or the name of the video on YouTube? I'd like to send it to some friends.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

esenjam said:


> Dragsmoker - do you have the original link or the name of the video on YouTube? I'd like to send it to some friends.







If that doesn't work then it's by Appliancegirl3 called "Shark attack"


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was intense.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you. The link worked.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Could have swore that was me today lol....


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Holy shark! That was to close!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that is crazy!

I wonder if that was around here, the person that posted the vid has a video of the O also?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

esenjam said:


> Dragsmoker - do you have the original link or the name of the video on YouTube? I'd like to send it to some friends.


On any video posted on the forum....


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

very well could have been somewhere on the panhandle. Sharks dont play...


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

polar21 said:


> very well could have been somewhere on the panhandle. Sharks dont play...


The link for the story said it was in Panama City.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is precisely why they make bang sticks. Just for those pesky critters that get a little to friendly and invite themselves to a little lunch.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Keep the catch close to you and.....Shark Shield!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Dang!


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Put the fish on a stinger + lift bag and send them to the surface.


Brilliant!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Boondocks said:


> Brilliant!!!


Learned that trick from the best spearfisherman on the planet. :notworthy:


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks buddy. Let's hit it this summer!


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

bang stick time


----------

